# lighting for 26g bowfront all glass tank



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

what light will work for this tank? im not doing co2, i will have a fluval 204, eco-complete substrate, i will use amazon and java fern, and etc low light plants. the fixture that comes with the tank, i think has a 18inch florescent light fixture? i cant tell off-hand. if anyone has a low light 26g, tell me how your is workin, of is someone has a good idean on wht will work..please let me know. i am planning on getting this tank soon, OR i may just get a 20g standard tank whichever i can find a good price on first. in that case, what is a good florescent light for the 20g?
jAy


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i would say use a 65 watt compact florescent for the 26 and the 20, i keep one on my 20 plus a 20watt no florescent but i use co2 and have glosso


----------

